# Sicnarf GrOw



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

The ebb and flow unit itself measures 30inches long x 14inches Wide x 17inches High. The actual flooding tray is 7inches deep. The tray has eight 5" white square pots for the growing. Each square is 7inches deep. 

My grow set up : 47" Long x 20" deep x 72" inches High Note: it's a cabinet I have bought. It will also have a 185 CMF HydroFarm exhaust fan. 

My lights: 1 250watt HPS. Batwing type reflectors. 18" Long x 18 Wide x 8" High. 4 compact floros (1900 lumens ea. for extra light if I so chose)

I'll be using Hydrton growing media and Rock-Wool Cubes. Flora Serires Nutrients 

I have mylar lining the walls. At the bottom of the unit I have 2 6"x12" white vents.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

ee


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

Venting.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

Inside pic with light on 250watt


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

Floor vents 6"x12"--2 each.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 29, 2006)

whats up sicnarf. just wanted to be the first to say that is a great looking grow box. i like the way you have everything set up. cant wait to see your grow get under way.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks man. Ill be updating my grow in the journal section soon...


----------



## fleshstain (Mar 29, 2006)

nice setup....i'm thinking of trying something like that myself with a 400W hps....just curious, have you had a chance to get a temp reading with the light on yet?


----------



## tallslim (Mar 29, 2006)

how many plants are you growing ? Does it get hot in there?


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, it stays around 65-66 degrees with the lights off and around 70 with the 250 watt hps on. Im using a WAY more powerful fan than required to keep the temps stable. The humidity  is on av. 40% I will be growing 4 plants.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 29, 2006)

Alos, behind the unit is a widow. THe draft creeps on in through the vents as the fan exhaust the air our the widow. If you build one of these try to place it by a widow. I put my hand on the vents and I felt a strong constant airflow.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 30, 2006)

Lookin great sicnarf. That is a really nice lookin cab. That is going to crank out some nice buds.

Can I make a suggestion though. Please get that ballast up where if something leaks or spills it can in no way get to that ballast. I just don't want you to have a fire or anything. Fire freaks the hell outa me. I also keep a fire alarm in or near my grow area incase the light falls or something.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh, shit. Thanks for reminding me about that...lol that part totally skiped my mind.


----------



## Insane (Mar 30, 2006)

Great lookin grow setup sicnarf!

PS Mylar is the _only_ way to go!


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 30, 2006)

nice setup, looks like many good times ahead!


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## Chicken (Apr 3, 2006)

wow bro that looks nice. I wanted to do something like that but I have this thing about plant height. If the plant grows 2 feet during veg and lets say 2 or 3 more feet during flower, will that cab have enough space?

lets say  your cab is 8 ft tall. 
5 gallon pot = 1 ft
light = 1 feet
3 ft distance between plant and light to grow (being safe)

so thats 8-1-1-3= 4 ft to grow. Will this be tall enough to grow? thanks in advace.


----------



## sicnarf (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, make sure you factor all the height and spacing issues out. My cab is 6ft high. Because im using a 250wat hps i can get a little bit more closer to the tops 8-10inches ...I have almost 4ft to spare. I will save more space when I use my bubbler to flower my babes because it sits lower to the ground than the unit in the pics.

Heres the break down

Cab Height: 6ft
light height: 8 inches
HydroUnit: 17inches
light space from tops of plants:6-9inches (depending if my exhaust fan is on)

Total: 31inchs
62-31= 31inches. I have about 3  feet if I max my distances out, to flower if I used the Unit in the pics.

So I would have to start flowering once the plants get about 12" high in vegg.

With soil pots you have a lot more felxiblilty in chosing height of the pots IMO


----------

